
Can You Point to Ukraine? - gremlinsinc
https://observablehq.com/@chriszs/point-to-ukraine-on-a-map
======
anotherDev123
On a normal map with border demarcations and country names, yes I can. On a
map without any borders or demarcations, I might not.

~~~
anotherDev123
Congratulations! You pointed to Ukraine!

I guess I did it.

